# Wotofo Comp Wire



## Sir Vape (25/10/15)

Wotofo Comp Wire are exotic pre-wrapped wire that eliminate the time consuming hassle of wire configurations and provide the convenience of ready to build that simply need to be rolled, adjusted, and wicked. These Comp Wires comes in 4 distinct styles,Hive, Tiger, Quad Twisted and Double Twisted.








Check them out here:

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/wotofo-competition-wire

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/wotofo-competition-wire

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## huffnpuff (25/10/15)

Length?


----------



## Silver (25/10/15)

huffnpuff said:


> Length?



Website says 10ft spool


----------



## huffnpuff (25/10/15)

Silver said:


> Website says 10ft spool


Shot, missed it earlier


----------



## Silver (25/10/15)

huffnpuff said:


> Shot, missed it earlier



It was very tiny


----------

